# Panorama Merge with Leica M Monochrom 246 DNGs



## Bill R (Jun 12, 2016)

I have been unsuccessful at merging Leica M Monochrom Typ 246 raw images.  Leica M Typ 240 color images - no problem at all.  I have started a chat discussion with Adobe, and the local Leica store actually duplicated the problem on their computer.  I am using Windows 10.
Anyone else with the same issue?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.   We need more to work with beyond an unspecified "unsuccessful at merging" statement. 
When you select the panorama components and call the Panorama PhotoMerge function, what happens?  What messages are displayed?  How many component images are you trying to merge?   Have you tried the function "Merge to Panorama in Photoshop"?

If using a zoom lens, the images submitted to photo merge need to have the same focal length.


----------



## Bill R (Jun 13, 2016)

Cletus,

Thanks for the reply!  I have tried to merge 2,3 and 4 images and in Lightroom CC 2015.6 (and the previous version) I get the message "Unknown Errors Occurred" in the preview window.  Ps CC merges the images OK


----------



## Bill R (Jun 13, 2016)

Forgot to mention, I used the same lens (fixed focal length) for all the images


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 13, 2016)

Bill R said:


> I have been unsuccessful at merging Leica M Monochrom Typ 246 raw images.  Leica M Typ 240 color images - no problem at all.  I have started a chat discussion with Adobe, and the local Leica store actually duplicated the problem on their computer.  I am using Windows 10.
> Anyone else with the same issue?



My educated guess would be that this is because these are monochrome images. Without color, it is more difficult to determine if two points in two images are the same, so they can be used to align the images. Why Photoshop can do it and Lightroom can not is difficult to say, but that's possibly because Lightroom renders intermediate linear RGB files to stitch the images (and linear images are quite dark), while Photoshop (Photoshop Photomerge, not Camera Raw) uses normal gamma-corrected images. Perhaps it will work if you increase the overlap between the images.


----------



## Bill R (Jun 14, 2016)

I would tend to believe you are correct; however I tried the following which actually results in a successful merge:
1) I converted very similar color DNGs (same scene) to black and white DNGs and exported them to new DNG files
2) The resulting black and white DNGs merge without difficulty
This causes me to believe there is a characteristic of the DNGs that come from the Monochrom camera that prevents successful merging.  Also, the guy at the Leica store was able to duplicate the problem.

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jun 14, 2016)

Bill R said:


> ...This causes me to believe there is a characteristic of the DNGs that come from the Monochrom camera that prevents successful merging.  Also, the guy at the Leica store was able to duplicate the problem.


Submit a bug report to Adobe using the link at the top of this page.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 14, 2016)

Bill R said:


> I would tend to believe you are correct; however I tried the following which actually results in a successful merge:
> 1) I converted very similar color DNGs (same scene) to black and white DNGs and exported them to new DNG files
> 2) The resulting black and white DNGs merge without difficulty
> This causes me to believe there is a characteristic of the DNGs that come from the Monochrom camera that prevents successful merging.  Also, the guy at the Leica store was able to duplicate the problem.
> ...



DNG color images that are 'converted' to black & white are not the same as real black & white originals. They still contain the color information, and they are gamma-corrected, not linear. Lightroom can still use that to find a good match between two image points.

Yes, it is the nature of the B&W DNGs, that just what I said! And that the guy at the Leica store can duplicate the problem only confirms this.


----------

